# where should i put my crested gecko ?



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

is it ok to put my crested gecko viv in the same room as a tv as long as its on the opposite side of the room and its not too loud ?


----------



## suze (May 31, 2009)

hi we keep our lizards in the living room and its never done them any harm , infact izzy ( leo) quite likes to watch it now and again !
i suppose if u have a home cinema jobby with surround sound and watch action movies real loud it could be scary for them .
we did have a crestie in our set up too but sadly recently lost him , but not through too much tv !


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

thanks very helpful (Y)


----------

